# MAG



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 26, 2010)

It's out today, hooray!

I picked it up after class so I'll get to it once I finish my work.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 26, 2010)

Enjoy your lag, people not listening and FPS played with a controller.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 26, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> Enjoy your lag, people not listening and FPS played with a controller.



Enjoy your elite fanboyism.


Also I never lagged during the beta.   :V


----------



## Marticus (Jan 26, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> Enjoy your lag, people not listening and FPS played with a controller.



Agreed, just gotta wait for hypothetical BF3 on PC


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 26, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Enjoy your elite fanboyism.
> 
> 
> Also I never lagged during the beta.   :V



Lag is all I knew during the beta. Nice try.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 26, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> Lag is all I knew during the beta. Nice try.



Then you must have some horrible internet.  Seeing as how mine's pretty much perfect, I wouldn't expect you to understand.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 26, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Then you must have some horrible internet.  Seeing as how mine's pretty much perfect, I wouldn't expect you to understand.



Why hello there Mr Strawman, we meet again.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 26, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> Why hello there Mr Strawman, we meet again.



Back sorry, I was too busy enjoying the game to check the forums.


----------



## Teco (Jan 26, 2010)

Actually I agree with the lag thing, I'm pretty sure I never lagged during the beta. I'll rent it though. CoD:MW2's BS is starting to make me flip out.


----------



## fox423 (Jan 27, 2010)

Been playin it a lot... no lag as of yet, and definitely the funnest fps on a console IMO.  What's more, playing fps on a controller isn't that bad .


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jan 27, 2010)

fox423 said:


> Been playin it a lot... no lag as of yet, and definitely the funnest fps on a console IMO.  What's more, playing fps on a controller isn't that bad .


I much prefer a mouse + keyboard, but yeah it isn't too terrible, 256 players sounds like fun too!

(this coming from a PC fanboy)

The only complaint I have is no PC version


----------



## 4sak3nFurry (Jan 27, 2010)

ive wanted to try but im gonna wait till i max mw2. 
10th prestige 45 as of now 

ya 256 players does sound fun and the lag thing isnt an issue for me, and thats on wireless!

if you all wanna play me my psn is MrKkrabbs


PS fps on consoles are easy!


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 27, 2010)

4sak3nFurry said:


> ive wanted to try but im gonna wait till i max mw2.
> 10th prestige 45 as of now
> 
> ya 256 players does sound fun and the lag thing isnt an issue for me, and thats on wireless!
> ...



No one cares about Modern Warfare 2.  Don't talk about it again.


----------



## Teco (Jan 27, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> No one cares about Modern Warfare 2.  Don't talk about it again.



Just played it, strangely I agree.


----------



## Takun (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey guys I heard this was about MW2 XD.

RAMIREZ LMAOOOOOOOOOOO

I just tact nuked you all PWNT


----------



## Teco (Jan 28, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Hey guys I heard this was about MW2 XD.
> 
> RAMIREZ LMAOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I just tact nuked you all PWNT



..the hell?


----------



## Excitement! (Jan 28, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Hey guys I heard this was about MW2 XD.
> 
> RAMIREZ LMAOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I just tact nuked you all PWNT


k


----------



## fox423 (Jan 30, 2010)

Getting back to the topic...  what pmc are any of you on? x3

I went SVER as everyone I know that plays is there too, but I'll be swappin over to Valor in 20 levels.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 30, 2010)

fox423 said:


> Getting back to the topic...  what pmc are any of you on? x3
> 
> I went SVER as everyone I know that plays is there too, but I'll be swappin over to Valor in 20 levels.



You have to delete your character and remake.  You may as well go now.


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 30, 2010)

that game is so much win! i want to get it but im out of payola


----------



## Skittle (Jan 30, 2010)

My assistant manager LOVES this game. He says any of the lag issues in the beta are nonexistent on the real game. Army games aren't my style though. I've heard nothing but good things so far anyway.

Btw, don't join SVER, it is waaaaay to overpopulated now, thanks to GameStop. Whoop.


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 30, 2010)

oooooookkkkkkkk then.....


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 30, 2010)

skittle said:


> My assistant manager LOVES this game. He says any of the lag issues in the beta are nonexistent on the real game. Army games aren't my style though. I've heard nothing but good things so far anyway.
> 
> Btw, don't join SVER, it is waaaaay to overpopulated now, thanks to GameStop. Whoop.



SVER was my pick for beta, so I stuck with it.   :C


----------



## Wreth (Jan 30, 2010)

It looked like an average game with lots of people from the beta, anyone care to prove me wrong?


----------



## Milo (Jan 30, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> Enjoy your lag, people not listening and FPS played with a controller.



I'll play it any day compared to halo... I'd rather play with scraps of paper than halo |:C

whoever played the game already... is the game good?


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 30, 2010)

Once I can gather some extra cash I will be picking this up but I will be VALOR because I am really good with them and they were my choice in the beta


----------



## navyfox (Feb 1, 2010)

I just got it today after trading in my old PS2, PS3, and PSP games at Game Stop, I got 60$ outof it so I got the game , any one like to start up a furry clan in MAG?


----------



## Renegade Kangaroo (Feb 6, 2010)

Just picked it up today!


My PSN ID is: wolf5674


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 6, 2010)

i wish xbox had the server space for mag....   im such a frownie face....


----------



## Ojikori (Feb 13, 2010)

Milo said:


> I'll play it any day compared to halo... I'd rather play with scraps of paper than halo |:C
> 
> whoever played the game already... is the game good?


 
Lag is definately not an issue in the game for the most part. I bought a PS3 and the game after playing it at my friends house...if that tells you anything. I'm currently on Raven and my PSN is "An_Anthro_Fox" if anyone is on raven and wants to add me.


----------



## Bando (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm going to be picking it up soon! Hooray for report card discounts at Play & Trade!


----------



## thetakara (Mar 22, 2010)

Been playing it for the past week. xP I like it. Granted it's not MW2 or anything, but hey, I like the gameplay. :3 I seem to be better at MAG at the moment than MW2 (and I have both). No issues at all with gameplay when playing MAG.


----------



## navyfox (Mar 22, 2010)

thetakara said:


> Been playing it for the past week. xP I like it. Granted it's not MW2 or anything, but hey, I like the gameplay. :3 I seem to be better at MAG at the moment than MW2 (and I have both). No issues at all with gameplay when playing MAG.


 
Yea sins I got it I think its ok but I only go on it when others on my friends list or thats in the clan are no, I dont playing it by my self it just dose not feel fun to play it by your self.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Mar 24, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> i wish xbox had the server space for mag.... im such a frownie face....


 
Well is not only that but Zipper is also owned by Sony so even if the Xbox360 could handle it the game still wouldn't be on the platform due to the devloper being owned by Sony

Also I has a furry clan on SVER called Furry Soldiers. If you want in let me know or if you have a more active one tell me ^^


----------



## Alexis (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll be playing once I get back from my current place of work, I'll probably be on Raven though coz I like their style .

PSN is in my signature


----------

